# DB2 PreparedStatement Batches ungültige Reihenfolge



## Reth (5. Jul 2004)

Hallo allerseits,

ich hab mal wieder ein Problem mit der DB2.
Bei mehreren Tabellen fülle ich ein PreparedStatement für Inserts in einer Schleife und lege die Sachen mit addBatch ab.
Später wird das Ganze nun mit ExecuteBatch ausgeführt.

Keine Probleme.

Nun funkltioniert das bei einer Tabelle nicht, ich bekomme beim executeBatch() die Fehlermeldung: "Ungültige Reihenfolge für Funktion".
Wenn ich für diese Tabelle pro Schleifendurchlauf executeUpdate() rufe, funktioniert alles einwandfrei, nicht jedoch bei addBatch()/executeBatch().

Weiss zufällig jemand wieso?

Danke schon mal
Ciao


----------



## nollario (6. Jul 2004)

gibt es constraints auf der tabelle (indizes, keys, foreign key constraints, irgendwas halt  )?


----------



## Guest (7. Jul 2004)

Nein bei dieser Tabelle nicht. Es gibt nur eine Primärschlüsselspalte, keine Fremdschlüssel und keine anderweitigen Integritätsbedingungen.

Das Beste ist aber, dass dieser Fehler nun auch bei Tabellen kommt, mit denen das Ganze zuvor problemlos funktionierte???

Kann das daran liegen, dass die PreparedStatements "unprepared" werden?
Hab diese Erscheinung auch mit der DB2 schon erlebt, wenn man ein Statement in ner Schleife füllt und ausführen lässt (ohne Batch), es dann zu ner SQLException kommt und man die Schleife aber weiterlaufen lässt, muss man nach der Exception das Statement neu preparen.


----------



## nollario (7. Jul 2004)

da muss ich passen.... ich hatte mal unter sybase ein problem mit einem identity feld (also von der dbms erstellte auto keys), aber was du schilderst - sorry...


----------



## Reth (29. Sep 2005)

Liegt wohl an unterschiedlichen Versionen zw. DB2 Client und dem DB2Gateway.


----------

